# Check this great Nintendo thing out!



## Phototropic (Sep 17, 2005)

This so shouldn't work but it does  Brilliant stuff 


Video: http://gprime.net/video.php/nintendothemesacappella


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Sep 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## the B (Sep 17, 2005)

Gah, I can't make the whole thing play for some reason.

Can someone download it and then email it to me? I'd be very very grateful.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 17, 2005)

Whoa! That's some embarrasingly bad shit!


----------



## catch (Sep 17, 2005)

cool.

related, I picked this mini-cd up a while back:

http://www.dekorder.com/releases/005/


----------



## kained&able (Sep 17, 2005)

you should probbaley dowload stuff by "a band called horse" emo shite with nintendo keyboards(they play the sonic and knuckles theme etc etc)

its shite but ummm.........



dave


----------



## Phototropic (Sep 18, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Whoa! That's some embarrasingly bad shit!



tbh I think it is actually pretty good. I mean it good easilly be dreadfull but they have actually done them spot on. I am pretty impressed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2005)

I cringed my way through, terrible stuff!


----------



## the B (Sep 18, 2005)

Seen it now... denied the cookie and it didn't like me...

Funny in a cringing kind of way. Yes.


----------

